# What is This???



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

I have been fishing for 50 Yrs. I've caught a lot of fish and seen hundreds more in pictures & video, but when a friend ask me to ID a fish for him Sun. morning @ church I was at a loss for words. He said his grandson and some friends caught it over the weekend in the GMR. He said he thought it was Fri. night. Im pretty sure I recognize the spot. So what do you think guys? I hope it upload well so you can get a good look at it. Especially the shot down the fishes back. Not only is it a freak; It's a huge freaking freak! Im hoping to hear some kind of explanation. FYI they released the fish after a few pics so it's still out there!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe they actually caught "Old Spooly", wow!


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

If caught in the GMR, that fish is a _long_ way from home............. Goliath Grouper.


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

Look Familiar???


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a Goliath Grouper "an ocean fish"


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm fishing the GMR every time I go fishing, for the rest of my life!!! Lol!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

looks like a huge flathead!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll find him for $10000 but I'll catch him and kill him for $30000


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Photoshopped

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's got to be a new world record smallmouth bass, LOL. just kidding.

I've never seen any fish like that caught in fresh water, but it does look a lot like a salt water grouper.
sherman


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

I vote for grouper also. Think someone is pulling your leg.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll add my 2¢ just for fun here...the posted pic and the pic of a grouper that bowdog posted actually look nothing alike...it does sorta look like a big ol flathead though...I really don't know if someone photo shopped that or not, I can't tell...and definitely don't wanna start that whole argument...it's a pig whatever it is..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

montagc said:


> What is this? A hoax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


yes ithink it is


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

What type of fish ? Why, it`s a BIG 1...


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

No way any sane person would have caught that out of a river around here and set it loose again without getting better pictures than that, especially if they didn't know what it was.

They're blowing smoke your way...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like and looks like a leg puller to me.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Seems a bit fishy to me


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

This reminds me of a practical joke a buddy of mine played on me a few years ago:
I went on a fishing trip to Senaca Falls, WV and my buddy brought a trail cam to see what kind of animals were creeping around our campsite at night. Before the trip, he uploaded this picture onto his camera:








He showed me the picture on the second night and told me it was right in front of my tent. I was so freaked out, I spent the entire week going to the bathroom in a bucket in my tent rather than out in the woods. I didn't sleep much that week. To make matters worse, when I got home I submitted the picture to a photo contest, thinking it was the coolest thing ever. It didn't take long before someone called B.S. on my photo and I got banned from the website, lol.

I sure hope your photo is legit, but it sure has the smell of a good practical joke in the making here. I can't for the life of me think of any location on the GMR that has such a unique pattern built into the concrete but you guys are up farther north than I'm used to, so who knows.

-House


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

That's the LMB's (Micropterus salmoides) larger cousin... the *Macro*pterus salmoides. My cousin's sister's uncle's brother's dog's previous owner caught one back in 1973..


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Could have swam up to gmr but EXTREMELY unlikely http://www.sptimes.com/2008/01/22/Southpinellas/Little_pond__really_b.shtml


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Just Fishin' said:


> That's the LMB's (Micropterus salmoides) larger cousin... the *Macro*pterus salmoides. My cousin's sister's uncle's brother's dog's previous owner caught one back in 1973..


Ahhh Youre right; I've heard of them, those are Extra-largemouth bass.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Trust me fellas.... That is a goliath grouper also called a Jewfish. Ive caught several in Florida. 
Saltwater Only!


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

BIGTCAT'N said:


> Trust me fellas.... That is a goliath grouper also called a Jewfish. Ive caught several in Florida.
> 
> Saltwater Only!



I believe you man


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

I think its a legit photo. The story however is........
Looks like the area I was in last year during my Florida trip...... .... off topic I thought it was ILLEGAL to remove Goliaths from the water.


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely a goliath grouper (jewfish).......... and definitely could not survive in a freshwater river in Ohio..........., but the question of whether you can remove from the water is a bit fuzzy. Since 1990, regulations were enacted protecting this fish from "harvest". The definition of when a fish has been harvested is in itself a bit fuzzy. Since this fish is sooooo large........ many over 800lbs, it can damage the fish internally to remove it from the water...... so removing a large goliath from the water is not recommended.....(nor easy to do). Smaller jewfish, like the one posted here, are sometimes removed so that the hook can be removed, but regulations state the fish needs to be immediately released............... taking photos, measuring, weighing, etc etc, all nullify the immediate release bit. I have read that the Florida Fish & Game have taken an "educational", rather than punitive approach, when they come across fisherman "posing with their jewfish for the camera". I've also read that this has started to change, as the fish becomes more abundant and is targeted as a gotta have catch by more and more anglers. Anyway you slice it, they are one big fish..... even the "small" ones.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bowdog45 said:


> If caught in the GMR, that fish is a _long_ way from home............. Goliath Grouper.


Dude! You read my mind. As soon as I looked the first pic and saw the mouth an head on that fish I thought, "That looks like a doggone grouper!" It also looks like a giant spoof. I've also seen the pic of the mountain lion dragging the deer past the feeder. When I saw it the pic was supposedly taken in PA. I was informed that the same cat had supposedly been photographed in half the states in the union!


----------



## Papaw2010 (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't say for sure but it looks like a catfish of some kind but thats as far as I can take it. Also, I am new to fishing here in Ohio. I lived in Fl. and fished for shark, grouper, sea Bass. Also sense I am new to fishing here in Ohio I am having trouble with the GMR, I have know idea what that is. Also, I am needing help knowing what fish I can Eat. And I will not be fishing in the Ohio River. Also, I have not cut a fish to eat so will need help with that. I fished up here as a kid but never caught anything but Blue Gill. Can someone please help me.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Papaw2010 said:


> I can't say for sure but it looks like a catfish of some kind but thats as far as I can take it. Also, I am new to fishing here in Ohio. I lived in Fl. and fished for shark, grouper, sea Bass. Also sense I am new to fishing here in Ohio I am having trouble with the GMR, I have know idea what that is. Also, I am needing help knowing what fish I can Eat. And I will not be fishing in the Ohio River. Also, I have not cut a fish to eat so will need help with that. I fished up here as a kid but never caught anything but Blue Gill. Can someone please help me.



I'll try, just know I'm newish to ohio fishing too.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

black crappie


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

That looks like a Goliath grouper dead on. Are you sure that caught it in the GMR? 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Papaw2010 said:


> I can't say for sure but it looks like a catfish of some kind but thats as far as I can take it. Also, I am new to fishing here in Ohio. I lived in Fl. and fished for shark, grouper, sea Bass. Also sense I am new to fishing here in Ohio I am having trouble with the GMR, I have know idea what that is. Also, I am needing help knowing what fish I can Eat. And I will not be fishing in the Ohio River. Also, I have not cut a fish to eat so will need help with that. I fished up here as a kid but never caught anything but Blue Gill. Can someone please help me.


Also, I don't dance, can't sing, and my legs are thin.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thefraz44 said:


> I'll try, just know I'm newish to ohio fishing too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


..funny...you don't look newish... : )


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

oldstinkyguy, if that`s a `black crappie` it`s a world record specimen on a non stop feeding binge AND steroids !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> oldstinkyguy, if that`s a `black crappie` it`s a world record specimen on a non stop feeding binge AND steroids !


Looks more like a Gabboon Viper. I know youve been waiting Lowell


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

This post, and all of its responses, have provided entertainment and laughter for nearly an entire day. Cheers!% :good:


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

FOUL and UNFAIR Saugeye Tom ! I resisted the temptation for like 4 days now to say that and so YOU just saunter on up and throw that 1 on the heap....MODERATORS ! Moderators I say ! Besides, Gabbon Vipers don`t have gills... (do they ?)


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> FOUL and UNFAIR Saugeye Tom ! I resisted the temptation for like 4 days now to say that and so YOU just saunter on up and throw that 1 on the heap....MODERATORS ! Moderators I say ! Besides, Gabbon Vipers don`t have gills... (do they ?)


Microscopic gills.... I could not help myself


----------

